# Silver Mollies



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I plan on getting some for a 20g tank any numbers i should consider?And ive seen some fight,should i be concerned or is it playful?Is it just the males or bad sexing?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You may want to get just males. A 20g tank can easily become overcrowded in no time. They mate pretty regularly and gestation period is only about 30days.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Are males harmful to other fish or to each other?Should i get like 2 or 3?


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Currently I have 2 mollies, one black and one Silver. I love watching them chase each other I think another couple of them will help fill out the tank quite nicely. The ones I have are both males and they get along just fine with my Tiger Barbs, Gouramis and my Pictus Cat


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have several Sailfin Mollies in a 20G saltwater tank and they don'e seem to fight at all. The males are sometimes a little agresive toward each other though. The secret in keeping schooling fish like Mollies from fighting is to have enough of them. Minimum school size is 5, with 8-10 being better.


----------

